# Shower pan



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

What is the newest and best custom shower pan? Its been a bit for me, but I use to set my adjustable shower drain, then use a mud base and give about 1/4" slope towards the drain, then use a rubber membrane over the curb and up 6" on the walls, cut the corners, fold and use glue to seal the joints. 

Is this still the preferred method, or is there something better?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

look into www.schluter.com the kerdi shower system. We use this system on all steam showers and regular showers. You can use the pre formed tray or do a mud bed, the mud bed way is no preslope, mud your floor over lathe and tar paper and the apply kerdi directly over the cured mud bed. The only kicker is you have to use their drain.


----------



## maxgocon (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been doing coustom shower pans for 17 years and I prefor the mud job over anything else.

Max


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I prefer lead over rubber however not all plumbers are trained to bend a lead pan.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

maxgocon said:


> I have been doing coustom shower pans for 17 years and I prefor the mud job over anything else.
> 
> Max


You still need something to catch the water if it leaks through the tile though. What is under the mud?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

USP45 said:


> What is the newest and best custom shower pan? Its been a bit for me, but I use to set my adjustable shower drain, then use a mud base and give about 1/4" slope towards the drain, then use a rubber membrane over the curb and up 6" on the walls, cut the corners, fold and use glue to seal the joints.
> 
> Is this still the preferred method, or is there something better?


Stick with it. I do the same as you have described. I do many of them every year and have yet to have a properly done pan leak. The only thing I do different is fold corners. I never cut them, I ripped a shower out a month ago that had cut corners and was leaking.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW!! I am surprised that know has said "What did your tile guy say to do!!". That is usually the response from the plumbers. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Proud Plumber said:


> Stick with it. I do the same as you have described. I do many of them every year and have yet to have a properly done pan leak. *The only thing I do different is fold corners. I never cut them,* I ripped a shower out a month ago that had cut corners and was leaking.


* I almost responded, but saw your post..I absolutely agree - 1000%.*

*However, I think he may have been referring to above flood level where the liner is opened out horizontally.*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> WOW!! I am surprised that know has said "What did your tile guy say to do!!". That is usually the response from the plumbers. :thumbup::thumbup:


*If you really have the time, and are that interested in conflict..there's a nice juicy spat going on over in the marketing section...the one about negotiating price.*

*I betcha there's a fella or two just dyin' for a meaningful debate with you over there.*


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Proud plumber, how do you get the folds to lay flat? I tried that a few times to no avail.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

USP45 said:


> Proud plumber, how do you get the folds to lay flat? I tried that a few times to no avail.


*I'm pretty sure he misunderstood...read my post above.*


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Proud plumber, how do you get the folds to lay flat? I tried that a few times to no avail.


they never lay perfectly flat, a little furring is in order:thumbup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

genecarp said:


> they never lay perfectly flat, a little furring is in order:thumbup:


They do if you use lead.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I'm pretty sure he misunderstood...read my post above.*


Yes I did misunderstand. 

However the folds can cause the durarock to out slightly. I usually can fur to correct or it is so slight that the area affect is in the mud tile bas and goes un noticed.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

Tattoo said:


> WOW!! I am surprised that know has said "What did your tile guy say to do!!". That is usually the response from the plumbers. :thumbup::thumbup:


LOL LOL, I get it........


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> They do if you use lead.


KTS you never cease to amaze me. I thought lead was a lost art. I have never done a lead pan. I did not even realize they were still being done. Cool!!!!!!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Notch the studs where the liner is folded so you don't bow out the cement board...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Proud Plumber said:


> KTS you never cease to amaze me. I thought lead was a lost art. I have never done a lead pan. I did not even realize they were still being done. Cool!!!!!!


Pans are easy, wiping joints for lead services is a little more of a trick, I haven't done one of those in a few years.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Pans are easy, wiping joints for lead services is a little more of a trick, I haven't done one of those in a few years.


I honestly thought lead was out because of the harmful toxins thing. Not to mention FL is the state of Plastics, except on heavy commercial.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> They do if you use lead.


True, i do remember that, the last 15years or so my guys have been using poly!!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Proud Plumber said:


> I honestly thought lead was out because of the harmful toxins thing. Not to mention FL is the state of Plastics, except on heavy commercial.


There are thousands of existing lead services in the city of Chicago, people don't replace a water service because it has a pin hole in their basement, they hire someone to fix it.


----------

